# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  كيفية تنزيل بيانات الميتاستوك  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ابو محسن

اريد ان اعرف عن كيفية تنزيل البيانات الى الميتاستوك واذا كان هناك مواقع مختصة بهذا الموضوع مع الشرح الوافي عن الطريقة.     
ابو محسن...........

----------


## القرصان

اخي ابو محسن يعتمد على الميتاستوك هل هو real-time او end-of-day 
يمكنك الاشتراك في خدمة رويترز على الرابط التالي http://www.equis.com/products/endofd...link/?overview

----------


## up to you

السلام عليكم  
لدي طريقة مجانية لكن عيبها انك تحمل بيانات شركة واحده فقط لجميع بياناتها التاريخية  
ويوجد موقع يعطيك البيانات كل شهر لوحده لكن عيبهم اخر شهرين بفلوس اما غيرها مجاناً 
أرى الطريقة الأول أفضل وما عليك انك تحدد أسماء الشركات فقط وبدخل في التفصيل الأن:
1. حدد اسم الشركة بالكامل والرمز مثلاً اسم الشركة/ .Yahoo! Inc ورمزها/ YHOO، كل ماعليك هو معرفه رمز الشركة أما الاسم الطويل فيظهر بكل سهولة في اي موقع بحث.
2. مصدر البيانات هو الياهو واتبع الخطوات التالية:
ادخل على الموقع http://finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=YHOO
اذا دخلت على الموقع بتلقى جدول الشركة وتحته مكتوب/  screen.width-280)this.style.width=screen.width-280;" border=0>screen.width-280)this.style.width=screen.width-280;" border=0> Download To Spreadsheet  
اضغط عليها وحمل بيانات الشركة على ملف الاكسل واحفظها وليكن باسم اختصار الشركة  
الان البيانات عندك على الجهازالان لازم تغير شوي في الاكسل انك تخلي ترتيب الاعمده كما يلي: ticker fullname Date Open High Low Close Volume  
طبعا لازم تغير ترتيب الاعمده كما هو موضح وتحذف العمود الاخير ماله داعي الموجود اصلا من الموقع وتضيف ticker و fullname كامل لاخر الصفحه تكتبها مره واحده ثم تسحب الفاره لاخر صف موجود حلو 
من الاكسل سو من قائمة ملف حفظ باسم وخل النوع تكست اذا طلع لك مكان تكتب فيه اسم الملف الفراغ اللي تحته حوله الىsave type as: txt tab delimited
الان صار محفوظ عندك بالمفكرة
بالنسبة لمستخدمي الايمي بروكر وانا افضلها لانه خفيف
تفتح file ثم import wizard ثم pick files ثم تختار الملف المحفوظ فيه البيانات في المفكرة
ثم next
الان يظهر لك column1 column2 الى اخره  
رتبها من كما يلي:
column1 = ticker
column2 = fullname
column3 = DMY
column4 = open
column5 = high
column6 = low
column7 = close
column8 = volume
لاحظ ان الاخير غير موجود
على شان تضيف اعمده اضغط على more columns
ثم على 
separator حطة = tab حلو
اللي خلنا نغير الاعمده في الاكيل ونضيف ونحذف هو انك مجبور على الاعمدة في الايمي بروكر
ثم نكست انتظر وبتلقى البيانات اضيفت على الشارت واذا طلع لك يقول يوجد 1 خطا او اكثر هل تريد المشاهده قله لا 
وانتهينا  
الله يعينكم اعرف انكم بتعقدون لكن اصبروا على شوي 
بالنسبة للميتاستوك بسيطة لكن بعض المرات يرفض اذا كان الحجم كبير  
عموما من الميتاستوك اختار downloader
ثم convert
ثم اختار ملف المفكرة وحوله الى صيغه ميتاستوك ما يحتاج تغير الاعدادات لانها اوتوماتيك معدلة ثم اهم شيء تضبط الوقت ثم موافق
اذا انتهى بتلقاها في الشارت 
ملاحظة الميتاستوك يقبل ملفات الاكسل يعني اذا عندك ميتاستوك وطبعا حملت المللف من الياهو ما يحتاج تحفظة على المفكرة على طول من الداونلودر اختار نوع الملف اكسل حوله الى ميتاستوك 
هذا اللي عندي

----------


## up to you

الشرح بالصور أفضل لاكن لا اعرف الطريقة كيفية حفظ الصور مثلا كيف بقدر اصور موقع الياهو واحفظة اما اذا عرفت الطريقة فاضافته للمنتدى سهلة  
وبيكون الشرح بالصور احسن  
عموما انا حملت بيانات الياهو من عام 1996 وهذي الصورة/
طبعا كبر الصورة بالضغط مره على الصورة ثم اذا تكبرت كبرها مره ثانية عن طريق الزر في الركن الاسفل الايمين وشف التاريخ من قبل 1997 الى 2006 وانا حملتها من الياهو مجانا لكن المشكلة عندنا بالسوق 15000 شركة تفنى الاعمار ولا سوينا شيء

----------


## almashee

الله يعطيك العافيه وبارك الله فيك     
ياليت اذا  امكن  ارفاق رابط الموقع  الغير مجاني المرفق في مشاركتك السابقه  
مع التحيه

----------

